# Scrapland - need help with goliath engine plan



## c00l (May 16, 2005)

i searched the whole police station in the game but only could find the goliath ship
but where are the plans for its engine??????


----------



## GameAddict (May 17, 2005)

*Google Link*

www.adventureworld.netfirms.com/ scrapland_walkthrough.htm

Googling helps!

GA


----------



## c00l (May 18, 2005)

that didnt hlp me
i need the exact location of the goliath engine plans in the police station


----------



## GameAddict (May 18, 2005)

*Here it is!*

Again a bit of Googling helped to get the secret plan:

*202.67.150.4/forums/archive/index.php/t-1179.html

GA


----------



## c00l (May 18, 2005)

but where the hell is the room with 2 floors n three doors n all !!!!


----------



## GameAddict (May 18, 2005)

*Use the forum*

Hi,

The link is of a forum. You can post on that forum and see if any of them will help you out. 

I think the instructions are quite verbose, so if you spend a little more time in the room, you can find it.

Anyway, the forum link is a good place, in my opinion.

EDITED: Just went through the post...the location of the room is mentioned.Please read the whole post.You will find the answer.


Bye!

GA


----------



## c00l (May 19, 2005)

thnx fr the hlp
went to the fifth of the forum n got some screenshots
finished the game as well

is there any ship better than "Doom"
i think i have 19 ships n there are total of 20
how do ya get the 20th one


----------



## GameAddict (May 20, 2005)

*Join the forums!*

Hi c00l,

Why don't you join the above mentioned forum? I think the game is such, that you have to search a lot. The forum is for the game, so you may get tips faster. And anyway, I got all the answers from there   

Bye!

GA


----------

